# Érythème fessier



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes,

Est ce que l'une d'entre vous utilise le spray cytélium de chez Aderma pour les érythèmes fessiers ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Est ce que ça soulage plus qu'une crème ?

Merci pour vos retours ☺️


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

Vous êtes Ass Mat ou Parent ?
Car moi je ne me pose même plus ce genre de question, depuis que la puer m'a dit et répété que le seul truc que nous pouvions appliquer c'est de la pâte à eau... et rien d'autre.
Mes employeurs sont prévenus : soit ils me fournissent de la pâte à eau, soit leur enfant restera avec les fesses rouges. Pas envie de perdre mon agrément à 4 ou 5 ans de la retraite.
Lors des 2 dernières visites des puer, elles ont voulu voir ce qui était dans la boite pour le change et le tiroir dédié à chaque enfant. On ne me l'avait encore jamais faite celle là....
Ou alors il faut tout planquer et le sortir à chaque fois qu'on a besoin.


----------



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

Nanou91 je suis assmat ☺️
Chez moi pas de soucis pour mettre de la crème pour érythème fessier il faut juste une ordonnance du médecin et que le parent fournisse le produit.
Il serait logique que dans tous les départements nous ayons les mêmes protocoles mais ce n'est pas le cas.

C'est abusé de regarder dans les tiroirs 😮


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Décembre 2022)

Et ici les puers disent le contraire qu on peu utiliser crème et autre


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

Elle ne les a pas ouverts elle-même (ni la 1° ni la 2°) mais elles m'ont demandé de les ouvrir pour voir ce qu'il y avait dedans.
Je pense que si j'avais refusé, ça les aurait braqué..


----------



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est vraiment bizarre de vérifier ce genre de chose quand même.
Je me doute bien qu'elles n'ont pas ouvert les tiroirs elles mêmes, heureusement d'ailleurs.
Les puéricultrices auraient pu simplement demander ce que tu utilisais comme produits.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

De toutes façons, sur mon secteur ça change de puer tous les 4 matins. Y'en a même une que j'ai même pas eu l'occasion de rencontrer. Elle a été nommée puer de secteur et a été mutée avant même que je le rencontre.
A chaque fois, les nouvelles trouvent un truc qui n'avait pas posé d'interrogations aux précédentes. Et puis alors des trucs d'un improbabilité....
Ça fait 30 ans que je suis Ass Mat, et bien là, à 4 ans de la retraite, pour mon dernier renouvellement, il faut que le clôture une partie de mon jardin car il est...trop grand.... Si on joue dehors, qu'un enfant décide de partir sur la droite du jardin, le temps d'aller le rechercher je m'éloignerais des autres..... N'importe quoi..... En 30 ans, je n'en ai jamais perdu un seul des yeux.
Donc là en fait, le résultat c'est que j'ai signalé qu'on ne sortira plus dans le jardin et fin Août j'arrête....


----------



## Griselda (12 Décembre 2022)

Ici la règle est très claire on a le droit d'utiliser du serum phy' et de la pâte à l'eau.
Pour tout le reste il est indispensable d'avoir une ordonnance + une autorisation écrite et evidement le produit fournis par le PE.

La question n'est pas de savoir si la PMI verifie nos tiroirs ou non mais est ce que nous respectons la règle.
Si nous cachons un produit c'est bien que nous savons alors que nous enfreignons la règle.
En cas d'incident, d'accident, d'allergie ou n'import quoi d'autre il sera alors facile de prouver notre responsabilité qu'un PE n'aura aucune difficulté à nous mettre sur le dos s'il le désire...


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda 
Et bien qu'elles commencent déjà par faire confiance à notre professionnalisme et notre intégrité.
Parmi mes accueillis j'ai mon petit fils.... Et il arrive qu'il dorme chez moi le samedi soir. 
Donc j'ai à la maison tout ce qu'il faut pour l'accueillir dans le cadre familial... hors contrat. Et là j'ai encore le droit de faire ce que je veux.
Donc ce n'est pas parce que j'ai chez moi des crèmes de change que je les utilise pour tous les enfants.
De la même façon qu'il en est de même pour les Ass Mat qui ont des enfants personnels en bas âge.
Elles ont chez elles crèmes de change, arnica, Hémoclar et tout le tintouin. Ce n'est pas pour ça qu'elles l'utilisent sur les accueillis.


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Décembre 2022)

Depuis peu nous avons également l'obligation d'inscrire chaque soin médical dans un registre. Je ne sais pas si la pate à l'eau est considérée comme un médicament, mais en tout cas les autres crèmes pour érythèmes fessiers oui.

Chez nous ce qui est conseillé d'une manière générale c'est d'utiliser le moins de médicaments possible. Pour l'érythème fessier, il faut d'abord qu'on change beaucoup plus les couches sans oublier de bien essuyer. En second pâte à l'eau et en dernier recours crème + costaud avec effectivement ordonnance médicale, accord écrit et oral des parents et registre.


----------



## ElisabethSom (13 Décembre 2022)

C'est tellement mieux de laisser un gamin macérer ds sa couche avec les fesses hyper enflammées. La bienveillance, etc... 😁
C'est vrai qu'il y a énormément de décès et d'effets secondaires graves avec par ex le mytosil 😁
Bienvenue en absurdistan. 
Parce que bcp de médecin refuse de faire ce genre d'ordonnance débile et ils ont raison.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

@ElisabethSom
Et bien voilà, tu as mis le doigt sur le problème. Les parents me disent que leurs médecins ne veulent pas faire d'ordonnance pour ça.
On a déjà du mal à avoir une ordonnance pour le paracétamol....
Et idem pour la crème solaire.... Il faut une ordo et que les parents aient utilisé la crème au moins à 3 ou 4 reprises chez eux pour être sûr qu'il n'y a pas de réaction. Au bout d'un moment ça en devient ridicule... C'est tellement mieux qu'un enfant attrape un coup de soleil ou soit camouflé de la tête aux pieds quand on sort au jardin.


----------



## VirKill (13 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, j'utilise les crèmes fessiers fournies par les parents, si elle ne convient pas les parents sont avertis, ils changent la crème ou pas, j'ai eu donné des coseils de crème comme pâte à l'eau qui est pour moi en 22 ans expéreince la meilleure protection pour soulager les érythèmes fessiers, ils n'en teinnent pas compte donc l'enfant traine ses rougeurs par la faute des parents.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

je dirais que ça peut aussi venir de la *QUALITÉ des couches et des lingettes* !.....

La petite que j'accueille à des couches de chez* Lidl *(ou "*prix mini*" de chez sup*rU ou *ÉCO+* .....) et _idem pour les lingettes_ .... donc faut pas s'étonner que toute sa "sphère intime" soit rouge ..... .....

mais évidemment faut pas que j'oublie de mettre le bépanthène pfffffffffff


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi 

Mon Fils faisait des allergies et érythème avec les couches de grande marque 
Et j'ai testé toute les marques connues 


Un jour j'ai testé les couches carrefour et plus aucun problème d'allergie 

Le prix élevé et la marque sur le paquet n'en fait pas un produit de plus grande qualité en comparaison avec une marque discount


----------



## kikine (13 Décembre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> je dirais que ça peut aussi venir de la *QUALITÉ des couches et des lingettes* !.....
> 
> ...


oui et non..
les petits prix ne sont pas forcément les pire.. ma dernière ne supportait pas les pam*** mais supportait très bien les couches petit prix


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

du coup, je dirais que ça dépend de la peau de l'enfant et de sa fonction à réagir


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Moi j'avais une sorte de pâte marron fabriquée par la pharmacie que la maman me donnait et c'était assez efficace et qd c'est trop rouge une épaisseur de coton en plus ...


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

J'utilise les lingettes LIDL depuis des années 
Je fais beaucoup d'exema sur les mains et ce sont les seules qui ne me declanche pas de crise. 

Un de mes anciens employeurs utilisait les couches et je les trouvais tout aussi bien que celles des grandes marques


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Décembre 2022)

Que Choisir avait fait une étude sur les couches, et les plus mauvaises pour la santé de bébé étaient les..... Pamp*** , comme quoi effectivement la marque n'a rien à voir.


----------

